# FrightProps 2013 Catalog



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Doug,
Is the only way to get a catalog to come to one of the conventions?
I just placed and received an order and did not get a catalog.


----------



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

@Halstaff : *Hey man,.. All orders usually come with a catalog (if we can fit it in the box). You didn't get one because we don't have them yet. They will be here on Monday and I'll send you one - e-mail your order number to us so I can look up the address.*


----------



## dizhaunt (Feb 18, 2011)

Are you going to make it to Hauntcon


----------



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

We will not be attending HauntCon this year.


----------

